# [SOLVED] grub-0.97-r10 brak listy z menu.lst

## black884

Witam jest to mój pierwszy post, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość  :Very Happy:  Mój problem to brak listy z wyborem systemu operacyjnego do uruchomienia w grub-ie. Po starcie mam tylko znak zachęty i aby uruchomić system musze wydawać polecenia :

```
grub> kernel /kernel............... root=/dev/sda2

grub> initrc /init...............

grub> boot
```

dysk wygląda tak

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /          /dev/sda2
> 
> /boot    /dev/sda3

 

Dodam jeszcze, że plik menu.lst oczywiście mieści sie w /boot/grub/menu.lst i zawiera wszystkie potrzebne wpisy 

Czy ma ktoś jakiś pomysł, co z tym zrobić??

----------

## soban_

Wszystko ok napisales, tylko wez te cytaty/polecenia w - code/quote. Mysle ze ten podrecznik ulatwi Ci zycie. Dodac moge ze ja w tej wersji gruba, mam tutaj plik konfiguracyjny:

```
nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

 I wyglada on tak, lub ewentualnie przejsc na grub2 - gdzie bedzie /boot/grub/menu.lst. A jesli nie o to chodzilo to tutaj patrz - 11.  Grub pokazuje tylko znak zachęty.

----------

## black884

U mnie grub.conf wygląda tak:

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

```

Ale zaraz wypróbuje grub 2 bo już wcześniej o nim myślałem:D jednakże to dziwne, że gdy używam oddzielnej partycji /boot to nie widzę listy

----------

## black884

soban_ miałeś racje grub2 i po kłopocie    :Laughing: 

----------

